# RIP Pepsi



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Well Pepsi died after jumping out of the QT and getting attacked by my cat.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

awww i'm so sorry. Unfortunately things like this happen.. i'm very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, Shaina. I just lost one of my girls due to jumping while nobody was awake to rescue her.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh no! So many lives lost so soon. So Sorry to hear that


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss shaina


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news


----------

